# What Type of Wipe does one Perform before flashing a new rom?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

I use 4ext for my Recovery and here are my options for formatting/wiping before installing a new rom

Which one of these do I want to do?










And the last few options:


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I use 4ext for my Recovery and here are my options for formatting/wiping before installing a new rom
> 
> Which one of these do I want to do?
> 
> ...


Before you flash a new rom, you want to back up the rom your on now. After that you want to " wipe data/ factory reset, wipe cache + dalvik cache. Then you flash a rom.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Make a backup and use format all except SD card in 4ext. That's the equivalent of a super wipe.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> Make a backup and use format all except SD card in 4ext. That's the equivalent of a super wipe.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


+1 what I do when flashing a new rom.

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Make a backup and use format all except SD card in 4ext. That's the equivalent of a super wipe.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I only did a regular wipe/factory reset from the recovery menu before I flashed the roms... Shit... What does that mean? Am I gonna get bricked?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok now I'm kinda panicking... What's gonna happen...?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I only did a regular wipe/factory reset from the recovery menu before I flashed the roms... Shit... What does that mean? Am I gonna get bricked?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


answered... in one of your threads.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Please close thread


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Thread closed.


----------

